# Picked up a used lang 84 deluxe with char griller



## jfish63 (May 7, 2012)

Just made the big jump from a chargriller pro to the lang 84 deluxe with chargriller. I tis around an 2004 model in great shape.

I have cooked on it ounce and love it. My first question of probably many is how do you guys prefer to load it? I did my smoke with 

meats on the top rack and sides on the bottom but not under the meat. I am thinking it would be better to reverse it and put meat on the bottom and the sides above.

I tried a search and found a lot of responses but none that addressed this question.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bruno994 (May 7, 2012)

I don't have a Lang, but I do have a large reverse flow pit and I use the top rack for chicken (so they can cook at a higher temp) and for sides (dirty rice, potatoes, mac n chez, etc.), with the meat on the bottom rack.  My upper rack is about 30 - 40 degrees hotter than the lower rack.  So for low n slow meat, you would need to cook on the lower rack.  Just my .02.  Let's see some pics, sounds like you scored well and made a huge jump in your Q-pacity.  Congrats.


----------



## pigbuttbbq (May 7, 2012)

Congrats on the new smoker.  I just cooked on my new used Lang 60 Deluxe with chargriller an love it too.  Wish I could post pics with my iPhone.


----------



## icemanrrc (May 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jfish63 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Now that it's not raining I will try to post some pics. I find the hottest part on mine is the main grate near the fire box.

Has anyone lowered the smoke stack on a lang?


----------



## Dutch (May 10, 2012)

jfish-congrats on the Lang.  I find that the elevated rack in my Lang runs 30-40° hotter as well and since it's got legs and isn't a permenent rack I can slide it toward the from where it's a bit cooler if needs-be. And by the nature of the beast-your temps on the bottom grates will be hotter on the fire box end. I do my yard birds on that end when I'm not using the top rack (it's removable so it sits under my Lang when not in use.

If you raise the tongue about a half bubble up from level (I use a cheap Harbor Freight 6 inch level) it will even out the temps between the tongue and the fire box end. The best that I've been able to do is a 15° difference which isn't too bad-your mileage my vary (YMMV).

Enjoy your new used Lang!


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2012)

Lucky!:biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 10, 2012)




----------

